# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  أللحج ِ قاصدة ياأم ؟!!

## دمعة على السطور

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*

*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...*
 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..* 


*اكتب كلماتي والعبرة تخنق صدري....* 
*والحبرُ ارسمه بدموع العين..* 
*فيسيل على حصن الورق..*
*/*
*\*
*/*
*لحظات ارتجف فيها قلبي...* 
*عندما رأيتكِ ترتدين ذلك الإحرام لتقيسيه ...* 
*هتفتُ أناديكِ...* 
*أماه لاأستطيع أن أراكِ ترتدين البياض..* 
*اخلعيه...* 
*أرجوكِ ياأم اخلعيه*  
*فقلبي ليس بامكانه التحمل..* 
*اهتز قلبي...*


*شعرتُ بقلب الوديعة* 

*صلوات الله وسلامه عليها* 

*يناديني... فعظمتُ لها الأجر..*  

*ونزف القلب لحزنها على سيدة النساء ..*
*/*
*\*
*/* 
*لُف إحرامُكِ ...* 
*قبضته بيدي..* 

*فانقبضت مع كل لفة ...* 


*نبضات قلبي الصغير ...* 



*مشاعرٌ مُختلطة تختلج صدري ياأم...*
*/*
*\*
*/* 

*لاتعلمي مدى سعادتي ..* 
*لهذا التوفيق الذي أُهدي لكِ من رب السماء...* 
*بأداء فريضة ربك...* 
*الذي تمنيته منذ سنين...* 
*ولكن ..أراني اعتصر ألماً لفراقك...*
*/*
*\*
*/*
*لم ابتعد عنكِ يوماً...* 

*منذ صغري..وفي الأحضان..* 


*وبين دفئ الكفين ترعرعت ..* 


*وعلى ذلك الصدر ارتميت...* 


*ورميتُ بكل آهاتي وأحزاني..قبل أفراحي..* 


*فبات صندوقاً لأسراري...*
*/*
*\*
*/* 

*أسبوع ... أعد له كل العدة...* 
*وأُداري دموعي بين الجفون...* 
*لألاّ ترينها ....*  
*فيحزن ذلك القلب الكبير...*
*/*
*\*
*/* 
*ولكن في هذه اللحظات...* 
*أرى دموعي ...* 
*تنسل لتغطي الوجنتين...* 

*ألفرحٍ سقطتِ يادمعة أم لحزن قلب ؟*
*/*
*\*
*/* 
*أتشاغل في اي أمر..*


*فقط لكي أتناسى أنه قد قرب موعد سفرك...*
*/*
*\*
*/* 

*اعذري دموعي ياأم...* 
*واعفي عن تقصيري الجم...* 
*وحللي تعبكِ معي..* 
*حللي سهر الليالي..يانور عيني..*
*/*
*\*
*/*
*بين سرحت فكر...* 
*وقبضة فؤاد..* 

*ارتسمت بسمة فرح...*  
*على صفحات وجهي....*
*/*
*\*
*/*
*أمي الحبيبة..* 

*دعواتي لكِ ابدأها مع بزوغ كل شمس..* 
*ياشمس عمري...* 
*بكل تيسير وتوفيق ..* 
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين...* 

*أماه... نحنُ ننتظر عودتك قبل غيابك...*
*فالدار يحيكها ظلام بدون نورها....*
*/*
*\*
*/* 
*حفظكِ الله وجعلكِ في عينه التي لاتنام...* 

*وفي حصنه الحصين...* 

*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*
*/*
*\*
*/* 

*معذرة لسوء صياغتي...* 
*واستسقاء عباراتي...* 
*أنا حقيقةً اتعجب كلما امتد*  
*حبري ليكتب عن ذلك القلب العظيم...*
*القلب الفياض بالعطاء...* 
*تبخل الكلمات..* 
*وتتعطل الحروف..* 
*وأبقى على بساط الورقة...* 
*وقد ابتلت بدموع تقصيري...* 
*في حق قلبكِ ..* 

*كلماتي لحظية نبعت للتو..*


*كبركان متفجر...* 

*ولازال في القلب الكثير....* 

*ولاتتعجبوا لحزني وفرحي في آنٍ واحد....* 
*فأنا نفسي لاأستطيع وصف مشاعري وامتزاجها ...* 

*دعواتي للجميع بحجٍ مقبول وسعيٍ مشكور ...*


*وإن لم يكتب لهم المولى بحج بيته الحرام...*
*سعياً بالأقدام...*


*فليكتب لهم بإذنه... جزاء حجة ..* 
*في هذا العام وفي كل عام...* 

*حبر قلم ..دمعة على السطور...* 
*وضع بين أيديكم..* 
*تقبلوه احبتي..*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

خيتو الغالية دمعة كلمات رائعة فى حق امك اللة يخليها لكى
ويقطى اللة حجتها على خير وعليها بالف عافية لزيارة بيت اللة
عام وكل عام
تحياتى خيتو وتروح وترجع ليكم بسلامة

----------


## نُون

هوني لى نفسكِ عزيزتي ..
و على قراءكِ ،،

 أعلمُ بأنكِ تقيمين لها بداخلكِ حفلة الوداع و القدوم معاً ،
تضيئين شموع الألم لفراقها و الأمل بعودتها ،،
تنتشين من روحها الطهر عندما تحتضنين قطع ثيابها بغيابها ،
و تسرقين منها قلبها بإحتضانها من بعد عودتها ،،

حفظها الإله ..
حج مبرور و سعي مشكور و ذنب مغفور ..

دموووعة
هكذا يكون النبض صادقاً ،
عندما يتدفق عن لوعة مؤقتة ..

تحياتي ،

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم 
غاليتي 
دمعه 
هنا ارى للكلمات سحر وجمال 
ففي كل متصفح لك لا نتعجب من ابداع صياغتك الى الحروف 
رزقك ورزقنا الله حج بيت الله الحرام 
اسعد الله قلبك برجوع والدتك با السلامه  
فيض ودي لك

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
دمعتي الغالية
كلماتكِ أعادتني لعدة سنين للخلف
تذكرت ذلك اليوم حينما قررت أمي فيه الذهاب الى الحج
شعرت بإن روحي قد ذهبت معها
لم أرد البقاء هنا وتركها تذهب لوحدها
كنت أتمنى الذهاب معها الى هناك حيث الامان
ولكن تأبى الظروف إلا أن تمنع ذلك ..
وقد ذهبت وعادت لي بتلك الروح التي أحتضنتني وقبلتني
أعادت لي الحياة بعد أن شعرت بها تغادرني 
ولكن حينما شعرت بقرب موعد عودتها عادت لي الحياة ..
وأنتِ كذلك عزيزتي ستذهب أمك وستعود لتعيد الروح لقلبك
وقلب أخوتك وستنير البيت من جديد ..
دمعـــــــــــة ..
لطالما عجزت عن الرد على هذه الكتابات التي فاقت الروعة
فعندما أدخل لموضوع من مواضيعكِ عزيزتي
أشعر بأني أضيع بين روعة حروفكِ
ولا أستطيع أن أرد بكلمات تناسب ماتكتبيه
ولكن يتحتم على قلبي أن يشكركِ على كل هذا الابداع ..
سلمتِ وسلم نبض قلبكِ الرائع
والناطق بما هو جميل ...
الله يعطيكِ العافية يارب ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..
والوالدة تروح وترجع بالسلامة 
وحج مقبول إن شاء الله ..
وبالتوفيق لها ولكل الحجاج ..

----------


## نبض قلب

كلمات أدمعت القلب قبل العين أخيه .. 
فلم أفكـــر كيف ستكون تلك اللحظه التي أودع بها أمي ؟! 
أمي التي لم أبتعد عنها منذ صغري حتى الآن هل ستتركني ؟! 
بالطبع أكــون سعيده لان امي سعيده أنها سترى بيت الله وتؤدي الفريضه .. 
ولكن حزينه في نفس الوقت لاني لا أريد أن تتركني أمي .. 
كيف سأذهب للمدرسه في تلك الأيام ؟! 
كيف سيكون يوم عيد ميلادي بلا أمي ؟!  
حفظك ِ الله لنا يآأماه وارجعك ِ لنا سالمه بحق غريب كربلاء ... 
لآ أعرف كيف سأعيش تلك الأيام بدونك ِ ياأماه .. كيف ؟ لآأعرف .. 
تسلمي دموع يالغلآ .. 
موضوع قمه في الروعه وأنا أقرأ كلماتك ِ ودمعاتي تتناثر على وجنتّي .. 
حفظ الله لنا أمنا بحق محمد وآل محمد .. وارجعها لنا سالمه غانمه هي وكل الذاهبون للحج .. 
يعطيش العافيه غناتي
بالتوفيــــــــق .. 
تحياتي
نبوض

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تمني لأمك حجا مقبولا وسعيا مشكورا 
وهدأي من روعك 
فهي ذاهبة الى الرحمن بضع ايام وقادمه 
رغم الفرقى الا انها ذهبت لتدعوا لك في بيت الله
ادعي لها بالتوفيق
ودعواتنا لها بحج ميسر باذن الله

----------


## فرح

بجد كلمااااتك غاااليتي مــــــــؤثره جدا 
وتخيلت الموقف وكأني اراااه امام عيني 
وذكرني بموقف مرعلي :wink:  :embarrest:  ،،
بجد الام غاااليه وغيابها يترك اثر في القلب 
ربي يوديها ويرجعها بألف سلامه الغاليه 
دمـــــــــوووع حبيبتي 
دااائما اسلوووبك شيق وممـــــــــيز
سلمت غااليتي وسلم قلمك الراائع 
نتظر بشوووق جديدك يااعمري 
دمتِ بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد* 
> *وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..* 
> 
> 
> *أمي الحبيبة..* 
> 
> *دعواتي لكِ ابدأها مع بزوغ كل شمس..* 
> ...



 
دمعه على السطر 
ما ارق كلماتك واعذب حروفك 
الام وما ادراك ما الام هي الجنه
 بذاتها مزيج من الحزن والفرح هي
 سطورك الرائعه اخيه فراق الام صعب
 مستصعب ولكن عندما يكون ذلك الرفراق
 متوجه لبيت الله فهو من اجمل الفراق واسعده
لانها ستعود ان شاء الله بقلب طاهر رغم طهارة
 قلبها وبقلب ناصع البياض رغم بياض قلبها اخيه دعائك
 لها هو اجمل هديه تهدينها اياها فأنت الولد البار بالنسبة
 لها أسأل الله ان يعيدها لك سالمه غانمه بكل خير وان يحفظها
 لك من كل سوء بجاه محمد واله الطاهرين
 (بس بجد كلماتك خلتني احزن واجد _وبالهجه الجشاويه واييد وايد)
  دمتم لكل خير وعافيه انتم ومن يعز عليكم

----------


## صفآء الروح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يعجز لساني عن وصف كلماتك اخيه دمعة على السطور
كلما دخلت الى متصفحتك. 
فكلماتك دائما نابعة من قلب صافي لا يشوبه اي غبار
نتمنى لأمك ولجميع المؤمين والمؤمنات بحجاً مبروراً متقبلاً انشالله
والله يرزقها الحج في عامها هذا وفي كل عام
ونحن معها انشاء الله
ربي لايجعله اخر العهد منها بزيارة بيت الله
ويوفقها لزيارة قبور ائئمتنا الكرام سلام الله عليهم
وخاصة زيارة كربلاء
واخيراً اقول لك لاتنسينا انتي وامك من الدعاء
(قلدناكم الدعاء والزيارة)
تقبلي تحياتي
دمتي دموع بحفظ الباري

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*كلماات جداا رائعه*
*معبرة بمعنى الكلمه*
*ابدعتي في الكتابه عزيزتي*
*دائما تفأجينا باسلوب التشويق* 
*دمعه على السطور*
*تقبل الله حج امكِ وجعله في ميزان اعمالها*
* وارجعها لكم بالف سلامه*
*ولاحرمكم الله منها* 
*دمتم بالف خير*
*تحياتي*
* 
*

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم

غاليتي دمعه نص مبهر للنفس

وقدرة فائقة

في صياغة الابداع

وعذوبة مدهشة في الطرح

وتميز في الاتقان

ابدعت فيما طرحتي لنا اخيه

نسأل الله القدير رب العرش العظيم ان يحفظ والدتك من كل سوء ومكره ويرجعها سلامه غانمه بأذن المولى وببركة النبي محمد واله الاطهار

حج مبرور وذنب مغفور وسعي مشكور إن شاء الله

الله يسلمها ويحفظها إن شاء الله بلغيها عنا السلام أختي الغاليه  وقلدنها الدعاء والزيارة وهنيا لها وتقبل الله منها صالح الأعمال

 نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## ليالي الدجى

لاأدري ولا أعلم كيف ستمضون هذه الأيام
 من دون أم حنون عطوف 
تسأل هل إبنتي نائمه أم جالسه 
هل هي جائعه أم شبعه 
هل هي مريضه أم صاحيه
هل نجحت أم رسبت 
وفي كل يوم تتكرر هذه الأسئله
فلا أدري 
كيف ستفقدونها في يوم من الأيام
وفي ساعة من الساعات
وفي ليلة من اليالي

ولا أدري كيف سأفقد نبض قلب ونرجس
 توأماتي الغاليتان الحبيبتان على قلبي
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
صبركم الله على فراقها
تحياتي : ليالي الدجى

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> خيتو الغالية دمعة كلمات رائعة فى حق امك اللة يخليها لكى
> ويقطى اللة حجتها على خير وعليها بالف عافية لزيارة بيت اللة
> عام وكل عام
> تحياتى خيتو وتروح وترجع ليكم بسلامة



 غاليتي..

مجرد تواجدكِ هنا بين طيات قلمي...

أراه فخراً لي...

فكيف بدعواتكِ الطاهرة ...

سلم قلبكِ الطاهر..

وقضيت لكِ كل حاجة من حوائج الدنيا والآخرة...

و حفظ الله لكِ كل غالي وحبيب ...

بحق حبيبه المصطفى محمد وآله الطاهرين..

صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين..


كل الشكر لطيب طلتكِ العطرة...

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> هوني لى نفسكِ عزيزتي ..
> 
> و على قراءكِ ،، 
> أعلمُ بأنكِ تقيمين لها بداخلكِ حفلة الوداع و القدوم معاً ،
> تضيئين شموع الألم لفراقها و الأمل بعودتها ،،
> تنتشين من روحها الطهر عندما تحتضنين قطع ثيابها بغيابها ،
> و تسرقين منها قلبها بإحتضانها من بعد عودتها ،، 
> حفظها الإله ..
> حج مبرور و سعي مشكور و ذنب مغفور .. 
> ...



تتوقف عجلات أحرفي...

ولاتكاد النقاط تبين ...

خجلاً من رقة ماسطرتي ...

من سحر لكل شيئ..

عبرتي عن مشاعري بطريقتكِ المرهفة...

غاليتي...

كلماتكِ في كفة...

ودعائكِ أضعه في أخرى...

فأدنيه من القلب...

ليلتمس صدق الدعاء..

أبادلكِ أصدق دعواتي..


بكل توفيق وقضاء للحوائج..

بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..

وأُكللكِ بباقات شكري وامتناني...

على نور التواجد..


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> السلام عليكم 
> غاليتي 
> دمعه 
> هنا ارى للكلمات سحر وجمال 
> ففي كل متصفح لك لا نتعجب من ابداع صياغتك الى الحروف 
> رزقك ورزقنا الله حج بيت الله الحرام 
> اسعد الله قلبك برجوع والدتك با السلامه 
> فيض ودي لك



 
وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 
غاليتي أنتِ... 
رفقاً... 
فأحرفي لاتستحق كل هذا الثناء منكِ أخية... 
انثر عليكِ ورود شكري... مغلفة بكل ودي... 
مُحملة بدعائي لكِ ... 

بكل توفيق وسداد.. 
وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة... 
فدعواتكِ دخلت قلبي... 
فأثرت به كثيراً...لطهرها.. 
عين الله ترعاكِ... 
موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى.. 
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> دمعتي الغالية
> كلماتكِ أعادتني لعدة سنين للخلف
> تذكرت ذلك اليوم حينما قررت أمي فيه الذهاب الى الحج
> شعرت بإن روحي قد ذهبت معها
> لم أرد البقاء هنا وتركها تذهب لوحدها
> كنت أتمنى الذهاب معها الى هناك حيث الامان
> ...



 

وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 
القريبة من القلب دوماً... 
المتضمنة لجدرانه... 
بل وأقرب من جدرانه إليه.. 
همس الغالية... 
هاأنا ذا قد أعدتُ شريطاً لذكرياتك... 
حفظ الله والدتكِ من كل سوء... 

أخية... 
كلماتكِ.. تعتلي منصتي... 
فتُنقش باللون الأحمر على قلبي... 
ودعائكِ... 
تنفرج له أساريري ... 
وأنا دعواتي...بأن لايحرمني الله من أخت... 
تحمل قلباً رقيقاً طاهراً كقلبكِ... 
شكراً من أعماق القلب..ابثه لكِ من هنا....
علّه يفيكِ حقكِ... 
ودعاءً في حنايا الفؤاد .. 
أسره لكِ... 

بكل توفيق وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة.. 
موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى.. 
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> كلمات أدمعت القلب قبل العين أخيه ..
> 
> فلم أفكـــر كيف ستكون تلك اللحظه التي أودع بها أمي ؟! 
> أمي التي لم أبتعد عنها منذ صغري حتى الآن هل ستتركني ؟! 
> بالطبع أكــون سعيده لان امي سعيده أنها سترى بيت الله وتؤدي الفريضه .. 
> ولكن حزينه في نفس الوقت لاني لا أريد أن تتركني أمي .. 
> كيف سأذهب للمدرسه في تلك الأيام ؟! 
> كيف سيكون يوم عيد ميلادي بلا أمي ؟!  
> حفظك ِ الله لنا يآأماه وارجعك ِ لنا سالمه بحق غريب كربلاء ... 
> ...



حبيبة قلبي..

شقيقتي الصغيرة...

صغيرة بعمرك..

كبيرة بمشاعرك وأحاسيسك...

عذراً لكل دمعة انحدرت على تلك الوجنتين...

ستذهب لتعود بإذن الله...


أخية....

كل الشكر لرقة حضورك...

ولمشاعركِ المرهفة المُلقاه هنا .. 

على جنبات متصفحي...


دعواتكِ لها عزيزتي..

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> تمني لأمك حجا مقبولا وسعيا مشكورا 
> وهدأي من روعك 
> فهي ذاهبة الى الرحمن بضع ايام وقادمه 
> رغم الفرقى الا انها ذهبت لتدعوا لك في بيت الله
> ادعي لها بالتوفيق
> ودعواتنا لها بحج ميسر باذن الله



 
غاليتي ...

كل الشكر للطف مواساتك..

وجميل حضورك...

وصفاء وطهر دعائك...

كل التحايا ابثها لقلبكِ...

وأصدق الدعوات...

بكل توفيق وقضاء الحوائج...

بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> بجد كلمااااتك غاااليتي مــــــــؤثره جدا 
> 
> وتخيلت الموقف وكأني اراااه امام عيني 
> وذكرني بموقف مرعلي ،،
> بجد الام غاااليه وغيابها يترك اثر في القلب 
> ربي يوديها ويرجعها بألف سلامه الغاليه 
> دمـــــــــوووع حبيبتي 
> دااائما اسلوووبك شيق وممـــــــــيز
> سلمت غااليتي وسلم قلمك الراائع 
> ...



 
حبيبتي...

يدكِ على يدي وُضعت...

فأحسستُ بدفئ مشاعرك...

ولمستُ طيبة أحرفك...

خالص شكري...مع ودي...

انثره على قلبكِ..

وأصدق الدعاء.... ابعثه له..

حقيقةً اسعدني نور حضورك..


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> دمعه على السطر 
> ما ارق كلماتك واعذب حروفك 
> الام وما ادراك ما الام هي الجنه
> بذاتها مزيج من الحزن والفرح هي
> سطورك الرائعه اخيه فراق الام صعب
> مستصعب ولكن عندما يكون ذلك الرفراق
> متوجه لبيت الله فهو من اجمل الفراق واسعده
> لانها ستعود ان شاء الله بقلب طاهر رغم طهارة
> قلبها وبقلب ناصع البياض رغم بياض قلبها اخيه دعائك
> ...



أخي الكريم..قمي..

حضورك طيب بين طيات قلمي...

مشاعرك نبيلة صادقة لمعنى الأمومة...

إضافتك..أعطت صفحتي رونقاً...

فكل شكري لطيب حضورك...وصدق دعاءك..

وخالص دعائي لك أيضاً بحج مقبول...

ومن هنا ثانية ..

أنا بدوري اسألكم براءة الذمة...

وقلدناك الدعاء والزيارة...تروح وترجع بالسلامة...


عين الله ترعاكم..

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..

دمت بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> يعجز لساني عن وصف كلماتك اخيه دمعة على السطور
> كلما دخلت الى متصفحتك. 
> فكلماتك دائما نابعة من قلب صافي لا يشوبه اي غبار
> نتمنى لأمك ولجميع المؤمين والمؤمنات بحجاً مبروراً متقبلاً انشالله
> والله يرزقها الحج في عامها هذا وفي كل عام
> ونحن معها انشاء الله
> ربي لايجعله اخر العهد منها بزيارة بيت الله
> ...



وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 
ياحبيبة قلبي انتي.. 
أنا من تقف مكتفة اليدين ..عاجزة عن رسم بعض الحروف... 
فأنا من لها كل الشرف..وتفخر بتواجدكِ هنا ... 
بصمتكِ لها تأثير على القلب... وتترك سعادة في النفس.. 
فلاتحرميني من نور إطلالتكِ أخية... 
علينا الدعاء وعلى الله الأجابة>>تجاوب عن أمها  :toung:  
..(ترى قلت ليها وإن شاء الله بتدعي ليكم كلكم يارب  :rolleyes: ) 

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى.. 
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
> *كلماات جداا رائعه*
> *معبرة بمعنى الكلمه*
> *ابدعتي في الكتابه عزيزتي*
> *دائما تفأجينا باسلوب التشويق* 
> *دمعه على السطور*
> *تقبل الله حج امكِ وجعله في ميزان اعمالها*
> *وارجعها لكم بالف سلامه*
> *ولاحرمكم الله منها* 
> ...



اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآله وعجل فرجهم ياكريم..


 غاليتي ...

أنتِ المبدعة بنور إطلالتكِ التي تستبشر لها صفحتي..

دعواتكِ لامست جدران قلبي...

فأثرت في الصميم..

تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال...

شذى الزهراء...

تواجدكِ متميز..ينير أرجاء صفحتي..فلاتحرميني منه عزيزتي..

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم
> 
> غاليتي دمعه نص مبهر للنفس 
> وقدرة فائقة 
> في صياغة الابداع 
> وعذوبة مدهشة في الطرح 
> وتميز في الاتقان 
> ابدعت فيما طرحتي لنا اخيه 
> نسأل الله القدير رب العرش العظيم ان يحفظ والدتك من كل سوء ومكره ويرجعها سلامه غانمه بأذن المولى وببركة النبي محمد واله الاطهار 
> ...




 غاليتي أم الحلوين...

حضوركِ يريح القلب..

وتطيب له النفس..


كلماتكِ في حقي كبيرة..رفع الله شأنكِ...

وقضى حوائجكِ للدنيا والآخرة...

ولافرق الله بينكِ وبين حبيب بحق حبيبه المصطفى محمد وآله الطاهرين..

صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين..


**علينا الدعاء وعلى الله الأجابة...تقبل منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال ...

حضوركِ النيّر أسعدني..وأنار متصفحي..

اسأل الله أن ينير قلبكِ الطاهر

 بحب من هم النور..

عين الله ترعاكِ..

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> لاأدري ولا أعلم كيف ستمضون هذه الأيام
> 
> من دون أم حنون عطوف 
> تسأل هل إبنتي نائمه أم جالسه 
> هل هي جائعه أم شبعه 
> هل هي مريضه أم صاحيه
> هل نجحت أم رسبت 
> وفي كل يوم تتكرر هذه الأسئله
> فلا أدري 
> ...



 حبيبة قلبي..

قبل كل شيئ..
سأقدم هذه الأبيات البسيطة من تأليفي بين يديكِ ..

ينبض القلب هواكَ 
ليس يحييه سواكَ 
ليته في كل حين يتعفر بثراكَ

سيدي والدمع جاري
مثل سيلٍ بانهمار ِ
ليته غيثاً ليسقط كل حين من سماكَ

مع صغر الحروف..
ولكنني كتبتها في حق سيدها الحسين صلوات الله وسلامه عليه..

ومجرد رؤيتي لسطوع حروفك..

تذكرتُ ارتحالكِ إلى أرض كربلاء..

فأحببتُ أن اقدمهم ..علهم يُطفؤا ناراً..في جوفي...



غاليتي..

كلماتكِ كبيرة...

رائعة..
حضوركِ نيّر...

من هنا سأنطلق ...مقلدةً أياِ دعاءً وزيارة..

متمنية لكِ بأن تذهبي لتعودي لنا بكل السلامة...

بزيارة مقبولة بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..

حقاً سُعدتُ لتواجدكِ المشرق عزيزتي..


أنار الله قلبكِ بحب من هم النور..


موفةق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

احبتي...

أياشموعاً تستنير له صفحاتي...

غمرتموني بفيض عطاءكم..

وبطهر دعاءكم..ونقاء قلوبكم..

انحدرت حروفكم..كماءٍ بارد..سقى مهجتي..

تأكدوا بأن الدعاء بإذن الله يحتويكم جميعاً...

هناك ..عند بيت الله...

وعند رسول الله وعترته الطاهرة المنيفة عنده...



عين الله ترعاكم احبتي...

موفقين جميعاً...

وجُل شكري يشملكم جميعاً..

أختكم دمعة...

----------


## رنيم الحب

غـــــــــــاليتي الرائعة .. 
** دمعــة على السطور ** 
أعجز عن التعبير عن مدى اعجــابي بماخطيتيه هنـــــا 
فهو فيض يجمع بين الألم والأمــل .. 
حــرك في داخلي شعور غـريب .. لا أعلم .. لمـــاذا !! 
لكنني شعرت برغبة في البكـــاء.. ودموع على وشك الأنهيار 
شــوقآآ لزيارة بيت الله .. فقلبي يعتصر ألمــآآ عندما أشعر 
بأنني عاجزة عن تحقيق مرادي .. 
وما أصعب تلك اللحظــة .. التى نرى فيها صاحبة القلب الكبير 
وقد أرتدت ذلك البياض مفارقتنا لترك بيتهـاخالي من الحياة.. 
وفي نفس الوقـت يراودنا شعور بالراحة والأطئنان لأن في البياض 
صفـاء ونقاء وراحة عجيبة .. 
أختـــــــــــاااه ,, 
لاتبتأسي فأمــك قااصدة أداء فريضة حق علينا جميعـآآ 
فرزقنـا الله واياكِ أداء هذه الفريضة العظيمه .. 
وحفظ الله لك أمـــــك وأرجعلهـا بسلامته وهي طااهرة نقية من كل الذنوب .. 
ودعــــوااتي لك بالتوفيق والسداد .. 
وليحفظك المولى .. 
أعذب التحيايا أقدمها لك ممزوجة بودي وتقديري ..
.×.رنيــــ الحب ـم .×.

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*غرقت عيناي بالدموع لما قرأت من فيض* 
*قلمك أخيتي فالبعد جمر في قلب المحب*
*ولكن مع تذكر أنها بين يدي الله ورحمته تحل بك*
*السكينه ويهدأ الله من ألمك وينشرح بذالك صدرك*
*بحق محمد وآل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين...*
*هنيئا لوالدتك عزيزتي وإن شاء الله ترجع* 
*إليكم محفوفة بكل التوفيق وقبول الأعمال من*
*رب العباد ورزقنا الله وإياكم حج بيته الحرام ..*
*تقبلي كلماتي أخيتي ودمتي بألف خير*
*وأسألك الدعاء*
*أختك* 
*نسيم*

----------


## علي pt

أقف صامتا ومتحيرا بماذا أجيب على هذه الكلمات ..
فرغم جمالها ولكنها تحمل ألم سنين طويلة ~

عذرا أختاه فلا أعلم هل أهنئك ام أصبرك ..

عموما لكي شكري لما أثر موضوعكم علي ~

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> غـــــــــــاليتي الرائعة .. 
> 
> ** دمعــة على السطور ** 
> أعجز عن التعبير عن مدى اعجــابي بماخطيتيه هنـــــا 
> فهو فيض يجمع بين الألم والأمــل .. 
> حــرك في داخلي شعور غـريب .. لا أعلم .. لمـــاذا !! 
> لكنني شعرت برغبة في البكـــاء.. ودموع على وشك الأنهيار 
> شــوقآآ لزيارة بيت الله .. فقلبي يعتصر ألمــآآ عندما أشعر 
> بأنني عاجزة عن تحقيق مرادي .. 
> ...



 غاليتي ..رنيم الحب...



شُلَت كلماتي هنا...



وأصاب حروفي العجز...



فبتُ متحيرة ...




كيف ارد على جميع مواساتك...



وروعة دعاءك..




خذي أصدق دعواتي بكل موفقية ..



وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة...

بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين...


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> *غرقت عيناي بالدموع لما قرأت من فيض* 
> 
> *قلمك أخيتي فالبعد جمر في قلب المحب*
> *ولكن مع تذكر أنها بين يدي الله ورحمته تحل بك*
> *السكينه ويهدأ الله من ألمك وينشرح بذالك صدرك*
> *بحق محمد وآل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين...*
> *هنيئا لوالدتك عزيزتي وإن شاء الله ترجع* 
> *إليكم محفوفة بكل التوفيق وقبول الأعمال من*
> *رب العباد ورزقنا الله وإياكم حج بيته الحرام ..*
> ...



 

 غاليتي..نسيم الذكريات..

لاأدمع الله لكِ عين..ولاأشجى لكِ فؤاد...




كل الشكر لحسكِ المرهف..




وروعة مواساتك...




وصفاء قلبك ودعاءك..


خالص دعائي ومودتي ابثهما لكِ من هنا عزيزتي..


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى...


دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> أقف صامتا ومتحيرا بماذا أجيب على هذه الكلمات ..
> فرغم جمالها ولكنها تحمل ألم سنين طويلة ~
> 
> عذرا أختاه فلا أعلم هل أهنئك ام أصبرك ..
> 
> عموما لكي شكري لما أثر موضوعكم علي ~



 

 
أخي الكريم علي...



جُل شكري لفيض مواساتكم...




وطيب حضوركم..




وخالص دعائي لكم بكل توفيق 



وسداد وقضاء الحوائج بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..


موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## طيف للأمل

غاليتي دمعة
نبض للقلم أم نزف للمشاعر على صفحات الورق ؟؟؟
عشت معك احساس الفراق وقد أخذت دمعتي طريقها من التفاعل معك 
أخيتي 
كلها بضع أيام وتعود لكم أجمل ابتسامة وتعودين لأحضانها الدافئة ويحيطيك بريق عينيها الحانية 
لا غاب عنكم القلب الحنون ... حفظها المولى ويسر لها حجها المبرور بإذنه تعالى 
تقبلي تحيتي ومروري 
طيف للأمل

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> غاليتي دمعة
> 
> نبض للقلم أم نزف للمشاعر على صفحات الورق ؟؟؟
> عشت معك احساس الفراق وقد أخذت دمعتي طريقها من التفاعل معك 
> أخيتي 
> كلها بضع أيام وتعود لكم أجمل ابتسامة وتعودين لأحضانها الدافئة ويحيطيك بريق عينيها الحانية 
> لا غاب عنكم القلب الحنون ... حفظها المولى ويسر لها حجها المبرور بإذنه تعالى 
> تقبلي تحيتي ومروري 
> 
> طيف للأمل



 


 غاليتي طيف للأمل...

انتشى القلب طرباً لحضورك..


واسترّت النفس لقراءة سطورك...


كطائر للسلام حللتِ ... فاستبشرت لحضوركِ صفحتي..


ونشرتِ سلاماً وانفراج  على جنبات قلبي..



أخية..




لاأدمع الله لكِ عين..




ولا أشجى لكِ فؤاد..


بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين ...

خذي باقات شكري وامتناني..لقلبكِ الصافي...

ودعاءكِ الطاهر...



دعائي انثره على قلبكِ الطاهر..


بكل توفيق وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة ..


بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..



موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..


دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## ملكة سبأ

حبيبتي دمعة  كلماتك فجرت الدموع في عيني 
فكما هي تمثل لك نبع العطاء  فهي تمثل لي الحب الخالص والتفاني في إسعاد الآخرين وتمثل لي كل القيم الأصيلة .
اسأل الله ان يُكرمها بقضاء فرضها ويتقبل منها صالح العمل  وتعود لنا سالمة مقضية الحاجة 
واعذريني يادمعة  حروفي اصبحت ضئيلة تتبدد مع حروفك الساطعةفي حق والدتك الحنون
تقبلي اصدق التحايا القلبية محملة بوافر من الإعجاب بما خطه قلمك

----------


## شاطىء الجراح

كم هو جميل يا بنت أختي ما قدمتيه هنا
ولكن أكثر ما عجبني وإنشد قلبي له تلك الأبيات التي كتبتيها عن أبو عبد الله الحسين ( عليه السلام ).
فلقد عجبتني كثيرا ً وفيها النبض الشاعري الحقيقي ...  والأبيات موزونة وهي من بحر مجزوء الرمل

جميل جدا  وياليتك ِ تكملينها على نفس هذه القافية

وفقككِ الله ومزيدا من التقدم

طبعا ليس أنت ِ فقط تكتبي الشعر أنا بعد كتبت أمس قصيدة في أمي وهو أول يوم تغيب فيه عن البيت بعد السفر

ولكن تحسست أنا شيء ما ناقص في البيت في كل زواياه أفتقد حنانها وصوتها وهمسها....

ولك مطلع القصيدة هنا

عودي فإن البيت بعدكِ موحشٌ
أمـــاهُ عـودي فالـبـعــادُ يــؤلـمُ


تقبلي وجودي

شاطىء الجراح

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> حبيبتي دمعة كلماتك فجرت الدموع في عيني 
> فكما هي تمثل لك نبع العطاء فهي تمثل لي الحب الخالص والتفاني في إسعاد الآخرين وتمثل لي كل القيم الأصيلة .
> اسأل الله ان يُكرمها بقضاء فرضها ويتقبل منها صالح العمل وتعود لنا سالمة مقضية الحاجة 
> واعذريني يادمعة حروفي اصبحت ضئيلة تتبدد مع حروفك الساطعةفي حق والدتك الحنون
> تقبلي اصدق التحايا القلبية محملة بوافر من الإعجاب بما خطه قلمك



حبيبة القلب....


قلبكِ على قلبي اعتلى...


فأودعه عزم وقوة ...


حفظها الله لنا جميعاً ..وأعادها بسلامة منه...


غاليتي ...



لاأدمع الله منك العيون...



ياصاحبة القلب الحنون...



حقاً...



أسعدني وأبهج من الفؤاد ...




هذا الحضور المليئ بالأحاسيس...


التي تنطق بكل حب..ورهفة...




أستجمعتُ شكري مع زهور ودي فنثرتها لكِ عزيزتي ...

وأصدق دعواتي بين يديكِ أضعها...


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..


دمتي بعين المولى الجليل...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> كم هو جميل يا بنت أختي ما قدمتيه هنا
> 
> ولكن أكثر ما عجبني وإنشد قلبي له تلك الأبيات التي كتبتيها عن أبو عبد الله الحسين ( عليه السلام ).
> فلقد عجبتني كثيرا ً وفيها النبض الشاعري الحقيقي ... والأبيات موزونة وهي من بحر مجزوء الرمل 
> جميل جدا وياليتك ِ تكملينها على نفس هذه القافية 
> وفقككِ الله ومزيدا من التقدم 
> طبعا ليس أنت ِ فقط تكتبي الشعر أنا بعد كتبت أمس قصيدة في أمي وهو أول يوم تغيب فيه عن البيت بعد السفر 
> ولكن تحسست أنا شيء ما ناقص في البيت في كل زواياه أفتقد حنانها وصوتها وهمسها.... 
> ولك مطلع القصيدة هنا 
> ...



 

 لاتحلو الكلمات...


ولاتزدان الحروف..وتتزخرف بجمالها...


إلا إذا كُتبت في حق سيد الشهداء...



خالي الغالي...



أحرفك في حق أمك..


دخلت إلى صميم قلبي..


فقطته حزناً واشتياق...


مطلعك كان رائعاً جداً...


يحوي إحساساً صادقاً مرهفاً...


وأنا بدوري اقترح أن تنير قسم الشعر...


بالقصيدة بأكملها...


لأنها حقاً تنم عن أطهر مشاعر..وأزكاها..


حفظها الله لنا ....



وأعادها بكل صحة وسلامة منه...



بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين....


خالص دعائي اقدمه بين يديك...


موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..


دمت بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## MOONY

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
غاليتي دمعه كان نبضكِ صادقاً يخالج إحساس القلب ويدخل بدون أستأذت وذلك لصدق مشاعركِ 
نعم فراق الأحبه صعب وخاصة إذا كانت الأم الحنون
التي تعودنا أن نجدها في البيت تلوذ من ركن لأخر تسعى لراحتنا
ولكن تذكري انها بين  يدي الله في بكة المباركه
تطوف البيت الحرام رافعة كفوفها بالدعاء 
عزيزتي سوف ترجع بإذن الله لتملئ البيت سعاده
وحنان  الله يحفظها ويحفظ جميع الحجاج والحاجات
ويردهم بالسلامه
تحياتي القلبيه لكِ

----------


## همسة ألم

كلماااااات فاقت الجمال 
فاقت الروعه
فاقت الوصف 
تستحق أمك هذه الكلمات 
ربما أكثر,,,
يرجعها ليك بالسلامة 
وقضى الله حوئجها في الدنيا والأخره
ولا تخشي عليها وهدئي من روعك 
يعطيك الله العافيه
موفقه خيه 
تحياتوووووووووووو

----------


## كبرياء

*....~{ حتمآ ستعود ..!*
*مغفورة ذنوبهآ .. بإذن اللهـ ..* 
*قرأت كلمآتكـ مرآرآ ..* 
*لمـ أجد لأصدآء حرفي تعبير يفي بحقهآ ...* 
*حفظ الله لكـ أمك ...* 
*والله يخليكـ لهآ ... :>*
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآفيهـ دمعهـ ...* 
*المعذره على قصور حرفي ..~*
*في جعبتي الكثير ..!*
*لكنني مشوشه ..!!*
*سلمت يمنآك ..~*
*تحيآتوو ..*
*كبريآء*

----------


## السيدة الهاشمية

دمعة على السطور.. 

سيدة الحرٍف أنتي .. 
تُجيدٍ العزفٍ ع الوترٍ ..
أرتويت من عزفكٍ حتى الثمــآله .. 
عزيزتي ابدعتي بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معنى 
عطر من أنفاس السماء هي كلماتكـِ
حاولت أن أختراع شيء من أعماق وجداني لأضعه أكليل هنا
ليشهد أريجه إعجابي
فلم أستطع
عجزت ماذا أكتب و ماذا اصف
فما سأقوله قليل في حقك
اخشى أن اصف او أمدح كلماتك وحروفك 
فأكون ظالمه لكـِ ولها

كلماتك فعلا رنانه قويه لها طابعها الخاص 
واصلي ابداعكِ غاليتي 
وما سطرتي من كلمات ما هو إلا الشيء القليل 
في حق نبع الحنان
ولكن ما يخرج من القلب يصل للقلب بدون قيود 


أسأل الله الكريمٍ في هذهـ الليلهـ وفي كُلٍ 
ليلهـ أن يسكن قلبك 
رآحه لا تفنى في الدنيا والأخرة  

لــٍ نقآء قلبكـ

----------


## دمعة على السطور

موني


همسة ألم


كبرياء


السيدة الهاشمية 



حروفي صغيرة في حق مدادكم... 
قصيرة لاتمتد لطيب مشاعركم ..وصدق أحاسيسكم.. 
ولكن تأكدوا بأن الفؤاد لايبخل بالعطاء لكم.. 
والأكف لاتبخل بأن تعتلي الأفق لأجلكم... 

كل عام وأنتم بصفاء قلوبكم... 
وجمال ارواحكم... 
وكل عام وأنتم للقلب أجمل أخوة... 

جعل الله أيامكم كلها أعياد ومسرات.... 

موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى.. 
دمتم بعين المولى الجليل... 

اعذروا تقصير أحرفي...ونقصان سطوري...

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
والصلاة والسلام على خير الخلق أجمعين
محمد بن عبدالله صلوات الله وسلامه عليه وعلى أهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين 
غاليتي : دمعة على السطور
هوني على قلبكِ عزيزتي
فأنا لمجرد قراءة حروفكِ شعرتُ بها تدمي قلبي وتدمع لها عيني
لمجرد تخيل الموفق
وتلك الحظات أعان الله قلبكِ
كلمات صاغها قلبكِ بحروف من نور
نورٌ يتجلى من مشاعر فياضة تحملينها لوالدتكِ الغاليه 
فهي أحاسيس عظيمة طاغية ثائرة في دواخلكِ
تجسدين بعض مما يجول في خاطركِ
للتي حملتكِ في بطنها وربتكِ وسهرت عليكِ الليالي
فهي كنزٌ من الحنان الفياض
قدرنا وإياكم على رد شيء مما تحملوا في سبيلنا 
دمعتي الحلوه
مبدعة أنتي دائماً
بل قمة في الإبدااااع والروووووووعة
دائماً وأبداً يبقى لقلمكِ نكهة مميزة لا يوجد لها مثيل 
حبيبة قلبي : دمعه
تقبل الله حج والدتكِ وغفر الله لها
وحفظها لكم من كلُ مكروه وأطال الله في عمرها
ولا حرمكم من أحضانها الغالية
وأرجعها لكم سالمة غانمة
بحق محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين
ألبسكِ الله لباس العافية والصحة
في أمان الله وحفظه
لكِ كلُ حبي وودي غاليتي 



أمنيــــ مجروحه ـــــــات
كانت هنا

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> والصلاة والسلام على خير الخلق أجمعين
> محمد بن عبدالله صلوات الله وسلامه عليه وعلى أهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين 
> غاليتي : دمعة على السطور
> هوني على قلبكِ عزيزتي
> فأنا لمجرد قراءة حروفكِ شعرتُ بها تدمي قلبي وتدمع لها عيني
> لمجرد تخيل الموفق
> ...



اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد 
وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم... 
أهلاً بهذا النور... 
وهذه الطلة الرائعة... 

أهلاً بهذا القلب الطيب.. 
وهذه الروح المواسية... 

أهلاً ومرحباً.. 
بكِ على جنبات صفحتي... 
أهلاً بروعة أحرفك..التي تخللت سطوري.. 
ومن ثم استوطنت الفؤاد... 
لعلمي ..بصدقها... 

غاليتي أمنيات ... 

كل الشكر ابثه لكِ من هنا.. 
لجمال حضورك.. 

ونور تواجدك.. 
أنار الله قلبكِ بحب من هم النور.. 

وحقق لكِ كل أمنية من أمنيات حياتك.. 
بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين.. 

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى.. 

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..

اعذريني فكلماتي كلها مقصرة في حقك أخيتي..

----------

